# Climbing sticks



## strothershwacker (Sep 5, 2020)

Whose using them? What kind? How many? How high is it getting you? Which straps you prefer on them and why?


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 6, 2020)

3 fullength Hawk heliums moveable climbing web Aider 21/22ft customamsteel rope mods

4 Millenium pro sticks, 26/29ft, moveable climbing web aider. Rope mod I spliced up out of 1/4in amsteel.

4 Novix mini sticks, 1/8th amsteel mods, I’m using a moveable step ladder on these. One stick 7.5ft. 17in sticks 

I’ll use each at some point, but this year I’ll use 3 Novix I try to get 14/19ft so I don’t need more just Incase the spot I’m at needs me to go higher I can.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2020)

Four lone wolf sticks. Use three mostly but sometimes four if in a open type area of terrain.


----------



## Southern Thunder (Sep 6, 2020)

Lone wolf for me as well.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 6, 2020)

I have the full length Hawk sticks with versa button mod and the Tethrd Daisy Chain straps. I used 3 yesterday and had my platform at about 14 to 15 foot. Plenty high enough for the places I like to hunt.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 6, 2020)

Allen Oliver said:


> I have the full length Hawk sticks with versa button mod and the Tethrd Daisy Chain straps. I used 3 yesterday and had my platform at about 14 to 15 foot. Plenty high enough for the places I like to hunt.


I went with the Tethrd Daisy chain straps because they are real easy to put on. I made some of the synthetic rope mods and they work and will probably use on some other sticks I plan to try.


----------



## splatek (Sep 7, 2020)

I’ve got a couple stacked outdoors composite sticks on a tree at the lease in middle Georgia. 
I occasionally will bring one with my saddle and one stick but I usually use the lone wolf hand climber method.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 7, 2020)

I go with 2 buck steps with aiders to 14 to 16 feet at my loc-on base. If I drill it's 10 bolts to 16 feet to my loc-on base.


----------



## marshdawg (Sep 7, 2020)

This is my new hawk helium xl ultralight set up.  I have been practicing out of it and I like the sticks.  They are the 30" ones and have 2 steps at each level and they are not staggered .  That said, this is 12 feet from ground to the bottom of the stand so I think i will probably make/get at least one aider for the bottom step to help get some more height.  I wasn't really trying to stretch this thing out and get crazy high.  I would rather get tucked up under some limbs and have back cover.  A tip for everyone who is using sticks with a static safety line; DO NOT attach the end of the line to the bottom aider and then pull hard on the rope while going up the tree.  It caused my bottom step to get moved crossways and become relatively useless.  Its probably a rookie mistake on my part as these are the first sticks I have ever messed with.  Its better to tuck the static line behind the cam strap and tighten then it will not move.


----------



## wag03 (Sep 7, 2020)

I have been using the Muddy Pro series sticks for a couple of years. I’m pretty happy with them. I have a set of XOP steps too. Not impressed with the XOPs. I leave them on the tree all season.


----------



## twoheartedale (Sep 8, 2020)

I use those cheap walmart sticks, after hunting season you can pick them up for 25 bucks.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 8, 2020)

If you use the versa button/ rope mod thing, make sure you know how to tie them correctly. If one comes loose, it will do it while you're 20' off the ground. Don't ask how I know that............


----------



## twoheartedale (Sep 8, 2020)

Todd Cook said:


> If you use the versa button/ rope mod thing, make sure you know how to tie them correctly. If one comes loose, it will do it while you're 20' off the ground. Don't ask how I know that............



I put brand new ratchet straps on them.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 8, 2020)

twoheartedale said:


> I use those cheap walmart sticks, after hunting season you can pick them up for 25 bucks.


I probably have a half dozen of those.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 9, 2020)

I have 3 Lone  Wolf sticks and work ok for me, however after seeing Allen Oliver and Jake Allen use the Hawk Sticks with the rope mods I would gravitate toward those because of the ease of use and the ability to stand on them with both feet side by side. Would greatly help reduce fatigue while hanging other sticks and stands. They also seem to pack well also. I’m kinda stuck with what I have for now but the Wolf sticks are fine.


----------

